# Is it bad to leave in December?



## Net (Nov 19, 2019)

To my surprise, I got an interview scheduled soon for a job in my major. Not sure if the job actually starts in December, but if it did and I actually got the job, would I face any backlash for quitting so close to the holidays?


----------



## happygoth (Nov 19, 2019)

If you get the job and move on, what are they going to do? Might be a sticky situation if you want to keep the door open, but as long as you leave on good terms and give notice, not much they can do.


----------



## sbrando7 (Nov 19, 2019)

Can you overlap the two jobs?

For example, will your new job in your major be scheduling you on weekends?  If not, offer to work weekends at Target until Christmas.

Or ask your new job if you can start December 26th?  Explain you are currently working at a retail job and you need to give at least two weeks notice.  Tell them it would be really rude and unprofessional to leave a week or so before Christmas.

Your new job might be impressed that you are not willing to leave a job at a bad time.  Odds are you will eventually be leaving your new job for another company in the future, they might like to know you will not screw them over when the time comes.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Nov 19, 2019)

Last year, a senior TL left in December, or maybe even just before Black Friday.  Can't quite remember, but I do remember being surprised at the timing because she'd been there for a long time.  But she got a great offer and didn't want to turn it down.  We survived, although I imagine it might have been a little rough on the TLs that were left.
So if you get a good offer in your field, take it!  If you really want to, ask if you can have a start date that allows you to work at Target through the holidays, but don't feel any particular obligation.


----------



## Times Up (Nov 19, 2019)

Net said:


> To my surprise, I got an interview scheduled soon for a job in my major. Not sure if the job actually starts in December, but if it did and I actually got the job, would I face any backlash for quitting so close to the holidays?


Just be professional and give 2 weeks notice and work the whole 2 weeks.  That's all you owe Target.
Your concern for Target is admirable, but misplaced.  We're all replaceable.

Good luck!


----------



## soyaxo (Nov 19, 2019)

Times Up said:


> ...Your concern for Target is admirable, but misplaced.  We're all replaceable.
> 
> Good luck!



This is super true. I was more concerned with my old store than they ever were with me.


----------



## tellmeaboutatime (Nov 19, 2019)

You do not "owe" Target anything, Not two weeks, not your firstborn. 2 weeks is a courtesy. Nothing more, nothing less. Why do people feel so beholden to this company? They would eliminate you in a heartbeat if they needed to.


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Nov 19, 2019)

When offered take the job. Tarshit could care less about you. Don't make yourself regret not taking a job because of that shithole.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 19, 2019)

Take the job.


----------



## jenna (Nov 19, 2019)

Take the job.  Give Target two weeks notice.  Work your final two weeks at Target.

🤷

People quit Target all the time. I am just happy if they show up and work their final shifts.


----------



## Kartman (Nov 19, 2019)

Times Up said:


> Just be professional and give 2 weeks' notice and work the whole 2 weeks.


ONLY if you want to use them for a future reference AND it won't hurt your potential for being hired at your new gig! No? Just tell them you won't be coming back the next time you check out.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Nov 19, 2019)

Kartman said:


> ONLY if you want to use them for a future reference AND it won't hurt your potential for being hired at your new gig! No? Just tell them you won't be coming back the next time you check out.


Target doesn’t respond to reference checks other than start and end date. This does NOT matter.


----------



## Kartman (Nov 19, 2019)

Dos bastardos!!!


----------



## Motorhead (Dec 8, 2019)

tellmeaboutatime said:


> You do not "owe" Target anything, Not two weeks, not your firstborn. 2 weeks is a courtesy. Nothing more, nothing less. Why do people feel so beholden to this company? They would eliminate you in a heartbeat if they needed to.



Agree. even though I gave a one week notice, my ETL said I will be put down as "non-rehireable". I couldn't give a two week notice because I started at my new job in one week.


----------



## BoxCutter (Dec 8, 2019)

Tell the new employer you can start in two weeks because you want to give Target the courtesy of two weeks notice. If they want you right away, do as sbrando7 said, and see about Target cutting you to weekends only for two weeks and your new employer working around it. If the new employer balks at either of those options, be careful, it could be a red flag of what type of employer they will be. If they can work with either of those options, talk with Target HR, give your notice to them and on Workday, work your scheduled two weeks, and move on. Target may seem like a small bridge to burn at this point in your life but you want to keep all your options open because you never know what the future may hold.

In the end, do what your gut says is right, and good luck with your future!


----------

